# November Photo Challenge - PLEASE READ FIRST POST



## Moonbat (Nov 1, 2011)

The theme for November is...


CMEDY​ 
It seems that my picture won because people thought it was funny, so here we have a theme dedicated to funny pictures. Obviously we all have a different sense of humour, but hopefully some pics will appeal to us all.

Standard rules apply:

- Only two photographs per participant
- All photographs entered must be owned and have been taken by the member posting
- Do not use photographs already posted around the site
- Entries close and voting begins at midnight GMT on the 27th of the month
- The winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
- All Chrons members welcome to enter
- All Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)

Any discussion should go in the corresponding thread: November Photo Challenge - DISCUSSION THREAD

Good luck!


----------



## hopewrites (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## hopewrites (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## BookStop (Nov 4, 2011)

Such odd creatures, cats.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 4, 2011)

My dog's a ninja.


----------



## chrispenycate (Nov 6, 2011)

One thought…


----------



## Talysia (Nov 11, 2011)

My first entry - slipping on a banana skin!


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 15, 2011)

My cat has been getting into Andy Warhol of late...


----------



## alchemist (Nov 17, 2011)

Spiderman -- The Early Years


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 17, 2011)

High Rise Cats


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 17, 2011)

Uhhh... Feeling Sheepish


----------



## alchemist (Nov 17, 2011)

On my way to work


----------



## Moonbat (Nov 18, 2011)

Not sure if it is cheating to enter a photo that I previously entered in another month. Keen eyed viewers will remember this from the same but different themed month.


----------



## Moonbat (Nov 18, 2011)

And this one made us all chuckle at my old work, where the obligatory 'bring in cakes on your birthday' was rigorously enforced.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 18, 2011)

Finger food.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 19, 2011)

Cop on a mission!


----------



## Talysia (Nov 20, 2011)

My second entry - a simple comedy mask:


----------



## Wiggum (Nov 27, 2011)

Just because the expression on the bird's face makes me laugh every time I look at it.


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 28, 2011)

Challenge is closed and the poll is live: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/534263-poll-november-photography-challenge.html


----------

